# looking to get Silverline Silverstorm Rotary Polisher



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

ive found 1 with a cpl off extras at a cost of £50

Box Contents:

Machine Polisher
180mm Hook & Loop Backing Plate
Wool Polishing Bonnet
125mm backing plate
D Handle
Spare Motor Brushes (x2)
Handle Attachment Bolts (x2)
Allen key
Instruction Manual

PLUS - Two of our excellent Elite 6" Orange Polishing pads, 

now im also thinking of geting 

75mm Professional Ultra Soft Rotary Backing Plate - M14 at £13
3M Perfect-It III 80mm Spot Pad Triple Pack Kit at £12

now i will only be useing this on my s1 rs turbo and my bmw x5 and a mazda3

is there any thing els u think i will need and are these good prices 

thanks john


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Thought of what polish you want? I use the same rotary with Gtechniq P1, which I find very good. You only need the one polish as it's pad dependent for the cut.

The price is good for the rotary with those free pads and I would look at these as well:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/gtechniq-hotswap-160mm-6-5inch-pad-kit.php?manufacturers_id=72

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/gtechniq-p1-nanocomposite-polish-500ml.php?manufacturers_id=72


----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

i was just going to use my Autoglym Super Resin Car Cleaner Polish up then go from there


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Uncle Winnet said:


> i was just going to use my Autoglym Super Resin Car Cleaner Polish up then go from there


I would save your money, whilst SRP is a great product it is not going to give the same results as a machine polish


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

You dont really want to use srp for any sort of machineing more suited to hand.i would check out g teq wolfs poor boys etc.elite are top guys only shop i use now


----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

looks like i will invest in some P1 Nanocomposite Polish and go from there then


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Uncle Winnet said:


> ive found 1 with a cpl off extras at a cost of £50
> 
> Box Contents:
> 
> ...


I was looking at these just on cost, but doesn't the basic Silverline polisher start at 600rpm and the Storm at 900rpm? Understood that the slower start would be preferable? Any other differences anyone think important??

http://www.silverlinetools.com/products/d87/s764

http://www.silverlinetools.com/products/d87/s775


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

A little more research has kicked out this:

Q. How does the Silverline 129659 Silver Storm sander polisher differ from the Silverline 264569 sander polisher?

A. The blue DIY range sander polisher and darker-coloured 264569 sander polisher share many features: the body of the machines is similar, the motor has the same maximum power, and they accept the same type of heads. They differ in the sense that the Silver Storm sander polisher is more of a trade rated machine, of a heavier duty build.

The Silver Storm polisher also has a soft-start feature, which reduces the wear on the motor brushes and therefore extends the working life of the machine. Whilst we are very happy to recommend either of the two Silverline sander polishers, if you intend to use one regularly we would suggest the Silver Storm model is the superior choice.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That's mega cheap ! I want one of these


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

I do have the silverstorm model and I must admit I really pleased with it. However I have not used anything else to compare it with :buffer:.

But I must agree feels solid and well made especially for the price. (Cannot remember how much I bought it as it was a year ago, but it was cheap compared to some other brands).

Polished about 10cars with it more less and it still feels like new.


----------



## Choffter (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry to hijack, but I have recently bought the silver storm polisher. Now I'm a total amateur but practiced my first use on my mrs back corsa with some colour magic (instead of my car with my decent products). It's a bit of a disaster to be honest. Firstly, plenty of splatter across the rubber/plastic trims. Secondly, I seem to have hologram marks over her bonnet. Any advice would be appreciated as I don't know what I was doing wrong.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Choffter said:


> Sorry to hijack, but I have recently bought the silver storm polisher. Now I'm a total amateur but practiced my first use on my mrs back corsa with some colour magic (instead of my car with my decent products). It's a bit of a disaster to be honest. Firstly, plenty of splatter across the rubber/plastic trims. Secondly, I seem to have hologram marks over her bonnet. Any advice would be appreciated as I don't know what I was doing wrong.


I do not know what Colour Magic is but in general, splatter is probably too much product on the pad. Holograms are either not worked the polish for long enough or not used a milder polish afterwards


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Choffter said:


> Sorry to hijack, but I have recently bought the silver storm polisher. Now I'm a total amateur but practiced my first use on my mrs back corsa with some colour magic (instead of my car with my decent products). It's a bit of a disaster to be honest. Firstly, plenty of splatter across the rubber/plastic trims. Secondly, I seem to have hologram marks over her bonnet. Any advice would be appreciated as I don't know what I was doing wrong.


Sounds like you have too much product on the pad, also starting the motor without spreading the product first is a sure fire way of splattering the product about.

3 or 4 pea sized blobs of polish is enough to do a couple of square feet, don't forget to prime the pad also. Holograms are usually caused by not working the product properly, patience is a virtue with machine polishing.

Have a look in the tutorials, Dave has a good write up in there. LINKY

EDIT: wrong link, thats for a rotary, should be this one DA LINKY


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Isn't colour magic a polish/wax to use by hand that contains fillers. I don't think it's suppose to be used by machine.


----------



## Choffter (Jun 19, 2012)

Cheers, I'll take a look and may invest in some other polish!


----------

